# Trouble in the Trees



## Mab867 (Feb 4, 2012)

I have been watching this HUGE nest in a part of the woods where I have been squirrel hunting. Kept waiting for 3 or 4 squirrel to pop out of there and come down the tree. I hunted the area Thursday and Friday afternoon and seen nothing. Saturday it rained all day, so I get out there this morning (thinking they were moving in the morning). I am watching this huge nest right at first light, and realize why I am not seeing squirrel move. This nest is not a squirrel nest. It's a HAWK nest. Ouch. These two birds come into the nest this morning. They have probably around a 3-4 foot wingspan. Duhhh :bop: . Guess I won't be hunting there for a while. Or at least until the birds leave.


----------

